# Best Barbecued Beans on the Planet



## titans53 (Jun 21, 2010)

Method: indirect grilling Serves: 12 to 16 1 pound smoked brisket or bacon cut into 1/4-inch slivers 1 can (15 ounces) black beans 1 can (15 ounces) dark red kidney beans 3 cans (each 15 ounces) baked beans or pork and beans 1 large sweet onion, finely chopped 1 red bell pepper, cored, seeded, and finely chopped 1 poblano pepper or green bell pepper, seeded and finely chopped 4 cloves garlic, minced 3 to 6 jalapeño peppers, seeded and diced (for hotter beans, leave the seeds in) 2 cups sweet red barbecue sauce (your favorite commercial brand) 1-1/2 cups firmly packed light brown sugar, or more to taste 1/2 cup Dijon mustard, or more to taste 2 teaspoons liquid smoke (optional; see Note) Coarse salt (kosher or sea) and freshly ground black pepper You'll also need: 1 large (turkey-size) or 2 medium-size aluminum foil pans; 2 cups wood chips or chunks (preferably pecan or hickory) soaked for 1 hour in hot water to cover, then drained. 1. If using bacon instead of brisket, place it in a large skillet over medium heat and fry until crisp and golden brown, about 5 minutes. Pour off all the bacon fat, saving a few tablespoons for the beans, if desired. 2. Empty the cans of black and kidney beans into a colander and drain. Rinse the beans under cold running water and drain again. Place all the beans (including the baked beans or pork and beans) in a large nonreactive mixing bowl and add the onion, bell and poblano peppers, garlic, and jalapenos and stir to mix. Add the barbecue sauce, brown sugar, mustard, liquid smoke, if using, and brisket or fried bacon and stir to mix. Taste for seasoning, adding more brown sugar and/or mustard as necessary, and salt and black pepper to taste; the beans should be very flavorful. Transfer the bean mixture to the aluminum foil pan or pans. (If you used bacon, you can drizzle a few tablespoons of bacon fat over the beans for extra flavor.) 3. Set up the grill for indirect grilling and preheat to medium-low. If using a gas grill, place all of the wood chips or chunks in the smoker box or in a smoker pouch and run the grill on high until you see smoke, then reduce the heat to medium-low. If using a charcoal grill, preheat it to medium-low, then toss all of the wood chips or chunks on the coals. 4. When ready to cook, place the pan of beans in the center of the hot grate, away from the heat, and cover the grill. Cook the beans until they are thick and richly flavored, about 1 hour. If the beans start to dry out, cover them loosely with aluminum foil. Remove the beans from the grill and let them rest for 15 minutes, then serve. Note: If you cook the beans in a gas grill, you probably won't be able to generate enough smoke for a strong wood flavor. Add the liquid smoke in this case.

I used a red onion because that is what I prefer.

Bush's grilling beans is was what I used.

As for my bbq sauce, my favorite Sweet Baby Rays Honey Chipolte BBQ Sauce

 I got this from another website and my family and co-workers loved these beans and all wanted the recipe.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 21, 2010)

Now that's a bold statement you have made there Mr. Titan. You obviously haven't tried Dutch's Wicked Baked beans

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/wicked-baked-beans-by-dutch

Then you have the beans that I make called Garbage Baked beans \

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/78060/garbage-baked-beans

Of course both of them are really cooked in the smoker to be the best that they could be. I sure your beans are good to but till they are tested then you can make a statement like that......


----------



## lugnutz (Jun 21, 2010)

I made the worst this weekend...at least worst I've tried LOL !!!


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Quite the statement, but I'm gonna put this on the to do list (along with many others) and give it a whirl.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 22, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Now that's a bold statement you have made there Mr. Titan. You obviously haven't tried Dutch's Wicked Baked beans....
> 
> Of course both of them are really cooked in the smoker to be the best that they could be. I sure your beans are good to but till they are tested then you can make a statement like that......








Really?   I learn something new every day.  Who does this testing that you speak of?


----------



## nwdave (Jun 22, 2010)

TN_BBQ said:


> Really?   I learn something new every day.  Who does this testing that you speak of?


Who does the testing?  Why US of course.  Now I've made and consumed Dutch's Wicked, will be making the Garbage Beans this next weekend.  That's how the testing is done. 

Now, as to coming in saying "Best Barbecued Beans on the Planet"?  Well, now that sounds like a throwdown challenge if I ever heard one.


----------



## rhankinsjr (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't decipher the wall of text easily, so I copied and pasted it all pretty so I could read it easier figured since I did it, I would keep everyone else from having to do it.

I have never ate them and havn't even read the whole thing yet... just reposting it in a easily readable format

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[h1]Best Barbecued Beans on the Planet[/h1]
Method: indirect grilling

Serves: 12 to 16

*Ingredients:*

1 pound smoked brisket or bacon cut into 1/4-inch slivers

1 can (15 ounces) black beans

1 can (15 ounces) dark red kidney beans

3 cans (each 15 ounces) baked beans or pork and beans

1 large sweet onion, finely chopped

1 red bell pepper, cored, seeded, and finely chopped

1 poblano pepper or green bell pepper, seeded and finely chopped

4 cloves garlic, minced

3 to 6 jalapeño peppers, seeded and diced (for hotter beans, leave the seeds in)

2 cups sweet red barbecue sauce (your favorite commercial brand)

1-1/2 cups firmly packed light brown sugar, or more to taste

1/2 cup Dijon mustard, or more to taste

2 teaspoons liquid smoke (optional; see Note)

Coarse salt (kosher or sea)

freshly ground black pepper

You'll also need:

1 large (turkey-size) or 2 medium-size aluminum foil pans;

2 cups wood chips or chunks (preferably pecan or hickory) soaked for 1 hour in hot water to cover, then drained.

*Directions:*

1. If using bacon instead of brisket, place it in a large skillet over medium heat and fry until crisp and golden brown, about 5 minutes. Pour off all the bacon fat, saving a few tablespoons for the beans, if desired.

2. Empty the cans of black and kidney beans into a colander and drain. Rinse the beans under cold running water and drain again. Place all the beans (including the baked beans or pork and beans) in a large nonreactive mixing bowl and add the onion, bell and poblano peppers, garlic, and jalapenos and stir to mix. Add the barbecue sauce, brown sugar, mustard, liquid smoke, if using, and brisket or fried bacon and stir to mix. Taste for seasoning, adding more brown sugar and/or mustard as necessary, and salt and black pepper to taste; the beans should be very flavorful. Transfer the bean mixture to the aluminum foil pan or pans. (If you used bacon, you can drizzle a few tablespoons of bacon fat over the beans for extra flavor.)

3. Set up the grill for indirect grilling and preheat to medium-low. If using a gas grill, place all of the wood chips or chunks in the smoker box or in a smoker pouch and run the grill on high until you see smoke, then reduce the heat to medium-low. If using a charcoal grill, preheat it to medium-low, then toss all of the wood chips or chunks on the coals.

4. When ready to cook, place the pan of beans in the center of the hot grate, away from the heat, and cover the grill. Cook the beans until they are thick and richly flavored, about 1 hour. If the beans start to dry out, cover them loosely with aluminum foil. Remove the beans from the grill and let them rest for 15 minutes, then serve.

*Note:* If you cook the beans in a gas grill, you probably won't be able to generate enough smoke for a strong wood flavor. Add the liquid smoke in this case.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 22, 2010)

I was doin' great until I got to the "add liquid smoke" line.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Sacrilege in my circles!  I'll have to try it with the real smoke.  Thanks for posting the recipe!


----------



## sqwib (Jun 22, 2010)

rhankinsjr said:


> Sorry I couldn't decipher the wall of text easily, so I copied and pasted it all pretty so I could read it easier figured since I did it, I would keep everyone else from having to do it.
> 
> I have never ate them and havn't even read the whole thing yet... just reposting it in a easily readable format
> 
> ...


Throw a bit more meat in there, drop the brown sugar, add some heat and you got the makings of a nice chili.

Thanks for cleaning that up.


----------



## blue (Jun 22, 2010)

I think thats a Steven Raichlen recipe...or at least one from one of his books.


----------

